# Any ideas for valentines day?



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

I was going to cook for her parents but they aren't able anymore...so now I need some ideas. Going out to eat especially on the busiest night of the year has no appeal...and I live in Southern California so I could do something at the beach...but it rained today so who knows what the weather will be like tomorrow.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Get a hammer, a kilo block of chocolate and have at it!:bounce:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Chrose, that's what I did! Okay, it was 8 ounces of pretty good bittersweet and some cream, but I made some truffles for my DH. No knowing how to temper chocolate to make a shell around the truffle, I rolled some in cocoa powder, some in toasted coconut and some in toasted pecan bits. They're giftwrapped in one of my fridge's 
vegetable bins where I KNOW he wouldn't think to look.  They'll go nicely with the gift cards from Best Buy and Home Depot.

There are two nice strip steaks drying out a bit (that's what aging is, isn't it?) in the fridge too, and tomorrow I'll look for a decent veg to go with it. The champagne will go in the fridge tomorrow. 

Good think my husband never comes here! :lol:


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Chad- fondue??? can be romantic!

A friend brought by some duck today (he owed me), so I think I will do something with duck.... tonite made a chocolate cake (heart shaped, of course) and sugar cookies (heart shaped) with sprinkles for daughter's party tomorrow.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

We're having asparagus spears for starter, boeuf Bourguignonne, served with salad potatoes and green beans and raspberry mousse, served in some pretty Le Creuset heart-shaped ramekins that I've had for years.


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

That all sounds great...but aside from the food...what else do you think?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

My husband bought me some beautiful silver and moonstone earrings.

What about some nice champagne - pink champagne is always night for Valentine's Day.


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

The problem with jewelry is my girlfriend never really wears any. She cooks in a french restaurant and makes and teaches cake decorating. She does wear earrings but I don't like to pick out stuff like that and clothes for her because she has similar but slightly different taste than I do.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

What about a cook book? Or flowers? Or chocolates?


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

Well I got her The Well Decorated Cake by Toba Garrett and she liked that even though she already teaches classes...and I'm not allowed to get her flowers because we had a fight last week about how I've never gotten her flowers. I just want to do something and get out of the house. I used to have two jobs and go to school so I never had any time to myself or for her, and now I just have one job and I'm done with school so I have two days off a week, but I have no clue what to do with them because I'm not used to the free time.


----------



## dirk skene (Feb 13, 2007)

I know this may be kinda late, but I like to peel & core pears, cook them in a mulled wine till tender, drain well, make a *Chocolate Grenache* & fill the core allowing the chocolate to spill over the sides. An idea I got from work.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Um...are you making that for Valentines day? Is that pretty much like a poached pear? It sounds delicious!

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## dirk skene (Feb 13, 2007)

aguynamedrobert;156173 said:


> Um...are you making that for Valentines day? Is that pretty much like a poached pear? It sounds delicious! /quote]
> 
> That is exactly what it is  When we teach it at Viking we reduce the mulled wine to a syrup. But I like the chocolate idea better :smiles:
> 
> I did not fix it for Valentines day  Romantic meals are totally lost on my wife.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I do something similar, Dick, only with a chocolate/raspberry sauce.


----------

